# D.J. Jo²



## Ducky (Jan 29, 2011)

Sup guys?

Jojo here. Well as some of you know , i've started producing music over 2 years by now. Im making house music , trance music , minimal , and so on.
I've made a few songs by now , and a few remixes by now , and i've started gathering a fanbase.

I want to share some music of mine here so you guys could give me feedbacks , and if any of you need i'd love to help you guys with getting better in making electronic music.

so.. With no further due , here are a few of my songs : 

*Usher feat. Pitbull - DJ Got Us Fallin' In Love(Jo² Remix) :*



*La Roux - Bulletproof (Jo² Remix) :* 



*Black Eyed Peas - The Time(Jo²'s Bit) REMIX :*



And one single of mine that I uploaded , I've got more but im still keeping them to myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Jo² - Livin' in a spaceship :*




If you guys liked these , Theres more in

My Youtube Channel

My Facebook Page

And on Myspace Page




Enjoy~


----------



## Ducky (Jan 30, 2011)

Meh.. *bumping*

i've put way too much work on this thread for it to just get killed in such a small time, without getting any feedback. >


----------



## Splych (Jan 30, 2011)

ugh , my internet is being a pain , right now . so even streaming vids on youtube take waay too long even on 360p . i listened to the a bit of your first song , and it was great ! nice job adding that bass beat .


----------



## Ducky (Jan 30, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> ugh , my internet is being a pain , right now . so even streaming vids on youtube take waay too long even on 360p . i listened to the a bit of your first song , and it was great ! nice job adding that bass beat .



heh. You obviously heard nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The song is building up till around 1:30-2:00 , if you didn't listen till that part.. Then you can probably say nothing as feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Appriciated anyway


----------



## Splych (Jan 30, 2011)

alright, my internet is back , so i am going to listen to it properly now . :3
*EDIT: woah , after 1:30 , the bass was strong . O_O .
i am not the best when it comes to seeing if techno/dubstep/trance/house music is good or not , but i am liking your remixes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*EDITEDIT: The Black Eyes Peas - The Time remix was extremely good . i found that it sounded better in terms of it being the whole song ! When it goes "dirty bit" then that stupid beat from the original , i hated it . then i heard your remix , MUCH better . *


----------



## Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

Your feedback is appriciated. 
Kind of annoying that other users don't put their time to gimme feedback.. but oh well >


----------



## Sterling (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it true that House is the hardest to make from scratch?


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Is it true that House is the hardest to make from scratch?




House and dutch house are pretty easy , all they ask of you is to find a pretty simple lead and make a good uplifter.

I think trance , psytrance and good dubstep are the hardest. . but thats my opinion


----------



## Sterling (Feb 1, 2011)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'm currently into Psytrance (like Atomic Cat), and house (2Inventions). You seem like you're a decent DJ. I wanted to get into the scene myself, but I have no beat, and I have a hard time learning it. :/


----------



## Satangel (Feb 1, 2011)

I've just replied to the Usher song and downloaded it. I really like the remix, I hope you get more fans soon! 
I'm also one of your followers on Facebook


----------



## Ducky (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Am now working on the advertising a lot , cus thats probably the most important thing now. and will be releasing every 2 weeks a new remix\single. 

Hope you guys keep following , cus your the people that bring me to the top


----------



## Satangel (Feb 11, 2011)

My music player just played your song for the first time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a LastFM account but you don't have an artist page there yet so he couldn't scrobble you yet. Else I would be your top listener!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 12, 2011)

Im up to making a new remix. any ideas anyone?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 12, 2011)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Im up to making a new remix. any ideas anyone?



Well I'm in love with Jason Derulo and his songs. 
Watcha Say has been covered a shitload of times so I think it's pretty easy to do it.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 16, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw on Facebook you asked if there were any suggestions for a new remix. So you're not happy with my suggestion? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Your not the only person(Girl) in the world!
I love a lot of feedbacks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw , a new teaser for the upcoming remix is up
check it out (This one is for a remix contest , winner gets 500$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7RrRtfd2Kk


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 27, 2011)

The Time by Black Eye Peas remix that you made is pretty good. I like it because I like the song of Black Eye Peas. Keep it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Satangel said:
			
		

> Well I'm in love with Jason Derulo and his songs.
> Watcha Say has been covered a shitload of times so I think it's pretty easy to do it.


I also like the song of Jason Derulo Watcha Say and his other songs.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 2, 2011)

I signed up to a remix contest.

Vote up guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.indabamusic.com/submissions/show/47787


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 2, 2011)

Ducky said:
			
		

> I signed up to a remix contest.
> 
> Vote up guys
> 
> ...


I voted, your mix is pretty good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know DJ BL3ND? I like that DJ, he's really good. This is one of my favorites:
[youtube]3XZlugYSg4c[/youtube]


----------



## Ducky (Mar 2, 2011)

heh.. Love this crazy mothafucka


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 2, 2011)

Ducky said:
			
		

> heh.. Love this crazy mothafucka


He's crazy, but he's good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, good luck on the remix contest!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks! If you can tell your friends to vote too that would be much appriciated


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 2, 2011)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Thanks! If you can tell your friends to vote too that would be much appriciated


I'm gonna tell my friends to vote too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my friends like DJ musics so much that they want to mix musics on their own. (If they can do it and IF they know how to mix music like like professional DJ's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ducky (Mar 3, 2011)

I actually got enough votes to make it to 1st place right now =]
sadly , i'll have to keep this 1st place for 2 weeks now , and i'm not so sure i'll actually would.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

Ducky said:
			
		

> I actually got enough votes to make it to 1st place right now =]
> sadly , i'll have to keep this 1st place for 2 weeks now , and i'm not so sure i'll actually would.


Yes! My friends already voted! Just keep up on being first! You can do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you win!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 27, 2011)

Your new remix is really good, I especially like the part from 2.20


----------

